# Bendix Manual 2 Speed Rebuild



## bairdco (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's a how-to for the Bendix Manual 2 Speed coaster brake hub. 




 

Disassemble from whichever side comes apart easier for you.



 

The brake parts are similar to most old bendix hubs, with the exception of brass brake shoes, so I'll skip to the two speed drive.

Parts disassembled:



 

All this goes together very simply, which is good, because I was kinda worried before I took it all apart.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 8, 2016)

The shifting mechanism unscrews from inside the axle. It's spring loaded, so be careful it doesn't shoot out and end up lost in the dark side.



 

The small gear is held in by the shift rod and two keys on either side, with the tabs pointing out:







 

The small gear only fits one obvious way so you can't mess that up.

Put the spring on the shift rod and screw it back in. You may have to jiggle the keys a bit to start it threading in.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 8, 2016)

After that, it's pretty straight forward to finish the assembly



 

I need to paint the hub shell, so I don't have finished pics, so I'll update this later.


----------



## morton (Jun 9, 2016)

thanks for posting


----------

